# How to clean bottom of Masterbuilt electric



## blondie (Jun 3, 2011)

The bottom of the box gets nasty, and the grill bar does not pull out, hard to scrape out the muck from around it, put foil in the bottom but still gets gross, the drip hole is useless, the tray hardly gets anything. Any suggestions. I'm sure it effects the taste if it's not really clean.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 4, 2011)

It doesn't need to be clean. You can remove a lot of it with a putty knife if it's getting too thick, just don't use any type of soap. It a good thing to have some buildup on the sides & bottom.


----------



## blondie (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm not thikin so, its probably rancid, and when it heats up yuck! I don't want it pristine, just not gobbed up. thinken they should make the heat element removable.


----------

